# Watch Comments



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Has anyone,had any comments on a watch they have been wearing?

I have owned shed loads of watches,and I cannot remember anyone commenting on a single watch I have owned.Never had a second glance
















I keep hearing people with Rolex watches,saying on forums,they are sick of being asked if it is real.I have owned lots of Rolex and have never had anyone look at it,never mind talk to me









I am not saying we buy watches to please others or just to pose







but would you like your watches noticed by more people?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I must add.I have had watches noticed by family members,who know I buy watches,so are always looking at my wrist.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, the Ventura v-tec Alpha has received several admiring glances and enquiries as to what it is









Other than that, the only comments I usually get are from people who know me and my watch fetish so they always glance at my wrist when they see me









[EDIT]Re. Do I want them to be noticed? - not really, couldn't care less







[/EDIT]


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I get a bit embarrased when folk notice, then ask how much was that and so on. I wish they would just leave me alone









But this one usually gets a remark so I've stoped bringing it out


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am suprised people don't notice some of your watches Alex









The only time I can recall a comment recently was when I was wearing two watches ..... "soft twat" as I recall









Early last year when I was wearing the Airman 46mm at the dentist's the dental nurse said "Oh my god its huge .... the watch, I mean the watch" thankfully the dentist, who burst into fits of laughter didn't have anything in my mouth .... I was too numb to appreciate it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

JoT said:


> I am suprised people don't notice some of your watches Alex
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I must blend in,not even my blingiest watches get noticed


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

I have had various comments on watches. Always the cheap ones









My (sorry folks) fake Breitling I bought in Bangkok about 10 years ago for Â£15 got loads of admiration from friends and strangers in the street and shops. I sat next to an American watch collector on the Eurostar to Paris and talked watches for 3 hours because of it. The watch finally gave up the ghost after 2 years which was longer than I expected it to last.

My chunky LCL Buler-style 'analogue digital' cheapo quartz 70's style watch bought in Paris for Â£20 gained a comment from a very foxy French girl in a bar "I very much like your watch"... The only watch that has ever gained me a bed-post notch









My Â£85 Sorna Bullhead gained me various 'That's ridiculous' comments...

None of my various Â£100-plus watches have ever garnered any comments, either positive or negative










I think the moral is: If you want to be noticed, wear a cheap watch!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My Ventura always gets noticed but that is the only one.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

When I got my first SMP, someone at work said "I see you've joined the flash watch club then."

Just about all our "professionals" wear them. (Not professional divers, I hasten to add







)

I wear something else when I'm at work now, just to wind the bu**ers up!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Only comments have been from friends and family who know about my watch 'thing',

Apart from a dentist receptionist who commented on my Poljot Aviator 45mm

Another 'thats a big one' comment, must be a dentist thing


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I somehow can't imagine you "blending in" Alex


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No your right Paul,I don't


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The only one that got noticed by a stranger was a convincing fake rolex I had on once (in Alaska of all places)

Don't care if anyone notices or not really, but now and again would be nice - though it'll be some geeky guy and not the hot sarah beeny lookalike in my fantasies.... oops i've said too much


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> The only one that got noticed by a stranger was a convincing fake rolex I had on once (in Alaska of all places)
> 
> Don't care if anyone notices or not really, but now and again would be nice - though it'll be some geeky guy and not the hot sarah beeny lookalike in my fantasies.... oops i've said too much
> 
> ...


It does seem to be the fakes that get noticed for some reason...

Not sure about Sarah Beeny, but a cheap n nasty won me the affections of a Natalie Portman lookalike (with the world's sexiest French accent).

Why do we spend so much money on watches then? If Â£20 watches get as much if not more attention than Â£2,000 ones, and they all tell the time fairly accurately, why do we waste our money?

I reckon it's all down to retail therapy. We feel good if we've spent a lot on something. Spending Â£20 just doesn't set the adrenalin going. We do it for ourselves, not to gain the attentions of others.

An expensive car will be noticed by everyone. An expensive watch will probably go completely unnoticed, but it makes us feel good. I'm trying to convince myself that my 'watch thing' is completely different to my wife's 'Jimmy Choo thing', but I'm not so sure...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh we haven't had a mention of Jimmy Choo's since EricP left!

I think your probably right DD. A cheap G shock would be quite adequate really. But the pleasure of opening the box on a brand new shiney expensive watch is fantastic.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

DynamiteD said:


> ...a Natalie Portman lookalike (with the world's sexiest French accent)....










Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice









agreed, no nice bird is going to say to me "ooh nice heuer is it a calibre 11 or 12?"

ever - so we do wear them for ourselves because they make us feel good as you say. Like the decor of your home... not something strangers see often and you don't care because it makes you feel good.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

DynamiteD said:


> My chunky LCL Buler-style 'analogue digital' cheapo quartz 70's style watch bought in Paris for Â£20 gained a comment from a very foxy French girl in a bar "I very much like your watch"... The only watch that has ever gained me a bed-post notch
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sounds like a woman to stay well away from of no matter what was on offer.









Nobody notices or has commented on mine, I often bring them to peoples attention but am always met with complete indifference







Then again, I don't comment on others shoes, ties, cufflinks etc


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I must blend in,not even my blingiest watches get noticed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you`ve got one of Douglas Adams`s _`Somebody Else`s Problem Field`s`_ you know _`Paint a mountain pink, stick a cheery on top and know one will notice it`_























The only people who regularly notice and comment on my watches are my residents









One of my colleagues did once comment on a Dolphin 24hour watch saying it was nice









Caroline doesn`t take much notice of my watches, she did say the colour of the RLT17 suited me, the `11` looked futuristic ( because of the colour) and liked the grey faced Sekonda I got recently









My mate Andy likes watches so doesn`t count


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Oh we haven't had a mention of Jimmy Choo's since EricP left!
> 
> I think your probably right DD.Â A cheap G shock would be quite adequate really.Â But the pleasure of opening the box on a brand new shiney expensive watch is fantastic.
> 
> ...


Actually I get _almost_ as much pleasure opening a jiffy bag on a cheapy such as a certain Vostok as I did when the `17` arrived the same day, which is why I wore them both together for almost a week























BTW who is `Jimmy Choo`? or would I be better off not knowing


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW who is `Jimmy Choo`? or would I be better off not knowing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fiendishly expensive shoes. See also: Manolo Blahnik, Prada.

(I do have a small 'thing' for Jeffery-West shoes myself, but to a much lesser degree)

Maybe a good watch is like a good film score. If anyone notices it enough to comment, it has failed.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jimmy Choo`?


Shoe designer, exceedingly expensive


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not had any comments about my watches from strangers and unfortunately not from sexy young French women
















My friends often make comments (often not particularly complimentary ones) but they know I collect watches - it's usually along the lines of "How many have you got now?" or "Do you know how many you've got now?" or "Got anything new this week?". My Mum just raises her eyebrows when I show her or my dad my latest and says "You and watches"!! Collecting must run in the family - my Dad has more than a few cameras and my Mums Dad (no longer with us) had a thing about vintage cars - Lancias in particular. Obviously he was a masochist as well


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DynamiteD said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW who is `Jimmy Choo`? or would I be better off not knowing
> ...





jasonm said:


> > Jimmy Choo`?
> 
> 
> Shoe designer, exceedingly expensive
> ...


Ah1 thanks guys, luckiliy none of the females I`ve been out with have had a `_thing`_ about shoes,
















However my ex-wfe insisted we keep buying bigger and more expensive houses just for the [u*]*two* of us *























*`DD` I really don`t care if my watces get noticed ( mind you sometimes when on the street I`m glad they are not *







* ) I enjoy them and thats all that matters *


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My CWC G10/98 gets noticed by ex- forces people.









My red Rekord also draws comment.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> My red Rekord also draws comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don`t say









I really must try and resist this urge to respond to even the mention of _`That`_ watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > My red Rekord also draws comment.
> ...


Now, that would be a novelty.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


I hereby promise not to make anymore derogatory remarks concerning the aforementioned timepiece


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Spoilsport.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Remember Stan it is also possible to be too complimentary about something


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Er...what's the "red Rekord"?

Any pics for the eternally ignorant??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

psychlist said:


> Er...what's the "red Rekord"?
> 
> Any pics for the eternally ignorant??
> 
> ...


Here it is in all its glorious magnificence, gaze in awe and bow down before Stan`s amazing, stupendiously, wonderous, pinnacle of horological excellence


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi psychlist,

This the fine example of horology that is the fabled red Rekord.









Black strap version.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Stan said:


> Hi psychlist,
> 
> This the fine example of horology that is the fabled red Rekord.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys - well that's quite something


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

psychlist said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi psychlist,
> ...


That's one of the most polite comments this watch has received, thank you.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Shame on you Mac, don't you watch sex and the city!

Where is Tim (EricP) these days? We used to have lovely conversations about Jimmy's and Malano's. He even sent a pic of a pair of his (yes *his* Mac) to tease mrs tips with!

I didn't know a woman who does not have a shoe fetish actually existed. Can't be a real woman in my book if they don't love shoes.

The last time I mentioned buying watches to mrs tips she said could she spend the equivalent on a pair of Malano's. When I said the watch was about Â£200 she said oh, that will just about buy half of one shoe


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline is a 100% femine female, she likes but is not obsessed by good quality shoes and clothes but _hates shopping_ I`ll repeat that she* hates shopping*









Its a means to an end as far as she`s concerned not an end in itself, actually she`d spend more time trying to find quality tools and materials wood etc, then clothes and letting her anywhere near a book or record shop can be very time consuming


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Caroline is a 100% femine female, she likes but is not obsessed by good quality shoes and clothes but _hates shopping_ I`ll repeat that she* hates shopping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she's a 'keeper' Mach!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Early last year when I was wearing the Airman 46mm at the dentist's the dental nurse said "Oh my god its huge .... the watch, I mean the watch" thankfully the dentist, who burst into fits of laughter didn't have anything in my mouth .... I was too numb to appreciate it.


John, did you follow up on this?

I've run across quite a few folks who comment on my watches at work. I've 'discovered' fellow WISs through such conversations and have had the opportunity to handle some nice watches which otherwise I might not have. I did have someone recongnize the DN once, but it was a Panny owner and we were in a watch store.

When meeting people in a social situation, women will invariably make a comment soon after they discern my marital status. That usually happens in the first minute or two







I think noticing watches is the latest thing in the female once-over eval, including: shoes, grooming and (now) watch.

Stan: being overly complimentary is the new slagging off


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Caroline is a 100% femine female, she likes but is not obsessed by good quality shoes and clothes but _hates shopping_ I`ll repeat that she* hates shopping*


I would agree that's she's a "keeper" Mac. But if you don't want her, I'll have her.

"hates shopping"???

Bliss


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Stan: being overly complimentary is the new slagging off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colin, I haven't taken anything a face value for years, especially retail salesmen.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Caroline is a 100% femine female, she likes but is not obsessed by good quality shoes and clothes but _hates shopping_ I`ll repeat that she* hates shopping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My lass hates shopping too. I love shopping and I own more pairs of shoes than she does as well. I have 18 pairs of Adidas trainers and more than 10 other trainers + shoes. I must have been gay in a previous life









As for watches, the only comments I get from her are 'why the bloody hell are you spending money on more watches / It looks just like the others you own' etc etc...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DynamiteD said:


> I think she's a 'keeper' Mach!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ESL said:


> I would agree that's she's a "keeper" Mac. But if you don't want her, I'll have her.
> 
> "hates shopping"???
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys









Caroline was very touched when I told her what you said


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm very sceptical that she's real. I've never met a woman like that ever!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'm very sceptical that she's real.Â I've never met a woman like that ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand that Paul, most people if they heard her life story, the things she`s been through and how she`s coped wouldn`t beleave it, especially as if you meet she appears just like everyone else.

Do I and most people who know her or had dealings with her including the Police, Solicitors, Barristers and Judges have a high oppinion of her?

Yes


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They say the exception proves the rule.

It's good to have special friends give her my best mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> They say the exception proves the rule.
> 
> It's good to have special friends give her my best mac.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul I will


----------

